# Counterfeit ''cytex'' Test Cypionate



## newman (Jul 5, 2005)

I Just Got This Bottle Of Cytex Testosterone Cypionate. It's A 10ml Bottle At 200mg Per 1ml. It Says It Has Benzyl Alcohol 0.9% As Preservative, In Cotton Seed Oil,q.s. It Also States To Protect From Light. I Know This Is Refered To As Counterfeit Cytex. I Made Sure By Calling Cytex Pharmaceuticals Inc. They Said Yes It Is Counterfeit Because Of The Fact They Don't Manufacture 10ml Bottles, And Because The Label Is Written In Red. A Few People I Know Are Taking This And Are Getting Normal Results. Just To Make Sure; Is This Just An Underground Company Manufacturing Veterenary Product, But Using The ''cytex'' Name? If So, Why Do They Put The Cytex Name On It? Anyone Take This Before?


----------



## LAM (Jul 5, 2005)

you don't usually see a fake test as it's so cheap to manufacture in the first place. i've yet to see a quality UG lab use a fake name


----------



## newman (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanx. I Guess The Main Thing That Bothers Me Is That They Use Another Company Name. Hopefully Someone Who Has Taken This Will Respond. But Like I Said, A Few People I Know Are Taking It, And Are Receiving Normal Test Results.


----------



## newman (Jul 6, 2005)

I Received Confirmation From The Source That It Is An Underground Lab That Just Happens To Have The Same Name. My Source Is A Pharmacist. He Ensures That It's What It Says It Is.
Case Closed...i Hope


----------



## jiggyboosh (Apr 14, 2009)

i have been using cytex products for the last 16 months and can tell you this gear is worth every penny...

cypionate blend 250 10ml: 
test cyp 100mg           
testprop 100mg 
test suspension 50mg                          

oxy blend 250 10ml:
test enant 100mg
test prop 100mg
oymethoone 50mg(anadrol)

boldenone 100mg 10ml   EQ
trenbalone 50 mg 10ml   finabol
nandrolone 200mg 10ml  deca

i have used them all... i jumped from 190lbs to 225 in just one cycle


----------

